# Any report from Snowbird?



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Any report from Snowbird?


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

Sabireley said:


> Any report from Snowbird?


Open still had 12 dogs to run this morning but they did partial callbacks. 27 were called back


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Any word on the derby?


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

ljshaffer said:


> Any word on the derby?


Derby call backs--after the second series:1, 2, 4, 5, 7, 9, 10, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 19, 22, 23, 24, 25


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Qualifying Results:

1st--27--Tommy--Kampo/Cheff
2nd--26--Floyd--Barbara Younglove
3rd--28--Buster--Gerry Burmeister
no 4th or jams awarded


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

byounglove said:


> Qualifying Results:
> 
> 1st--27--Tommy--Kampo/Cheff
> 2nd--26--Floyd--Barbara Younglove
> ...


Wow!!! 37 entered and only 3 placements.... Congrats Kevin, Barb and Gerry, sounds like it was a blood bath!!


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Brandoned said:


> Wow!!! 37 entered and only 3 placements.... Congrats Kevin, Barb and Gerry, sounds like it was a blood bath!!


And with a field made up of many experienced and talented trainers/handlers. Must have been some Qual!


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

The Amateur finished but I only remember that Dennis Voigt won it and that Joe Wattleworth got a 3rd with Goldbriars Copper Bullet. A big congrats to Joe and Copper.


----------



## houston--whk (Jul 28, 2011)

Way to go, Barb and Floyd! Congrats on 2nd!!


----------



## zeekster (Jun 15, 2009)

Congratulations to all the Canadians from the great white north looks like a they have a first in Am and Qual and a third in the Qual
hoping for some more but this is all I see

Dave


----------



## Bill Benson (Feb 29, 2008)

Am. Results:
1st. Ghillie Voight
2nd. Snapper Hays
3rd. Copper Wattleworth
4th. Roxie Benson
RJ. Cooter Martin
JAM Curry Powers
Hammer Magnusson


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

Derby callbacks after 3rd series:1, 4, 5, 7, 9, 10, 14, 15, 16, 17, 19, 24, 25

(


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

Noon time temp.:39*F.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

AM....3rd. Copper Wattleworth  

Awesome!

Judy


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

Big congrats to Rick Stawski and Trey Bullard Rita got 1st and coot and Katie got jams in the derby


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

byounglove said:


> Qualifying Results:
> 
> 
> 2nd--26--Floyd--Barbara Younglove


Way to go Barb & Floyd.



Bill Benson said:


> Am. Results:
> 
> Jam: Hammer Magnusson


And Roger & Hammer too. I see SAS got 4th in the Derby too, nice weekend Roger & Pat.


----------



## billbe (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice job Rick Stawski on the great derby showing!


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Congrats to Barb and Floyd for the Qual 2nd and to Roger Magnusson on the Amatuer JAM with Hammer! Love seeing Amateur trained and handled dogs doing so well.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Barb, on your Qualifying 2nd with Floyd, a Reuben and Dora youngster, that we look forward to watching for many years to come!!!!

rita


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Results on ee


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Congrats to Andy Attar & Betty (glenn bydwell) on her Open Win!


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

TonyRodgz said:


> Results on ee


Is this the world record for posting results on EE? That's _quick_.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to Kevin and Tommy on your win in what sounded like an impossible Qualifying.
And a big congratulations to Joe Wattleworth and Copper!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Dennis Voigt on the Amateur WIN with AFTCH Seaside Marsh Ghillie! we wish we were there to enjoy that ride with you!

Way to go, Mitch! Mitch and Harry took the Derby 3rd!

rita


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congratulations, Lydia, on Blaze's 2nd in the Open!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Yay Blaze! (and Lydia)


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks Carol and Kim! I'm thrilled he's starting the season so well after having been down and out for much of last summer and fall from the virus illness and bone abscess break. He's the quintessential bridesmaid - this makes his 5th open 2nd. I'm thinking about pinning a little corsage on him when he runs his next Open...


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

3blackdogs said:


> Thanks Carol and Kim! I'm thrilled he's starting the season so well after having been down and out for much of last summer and fall from the virus illness and bone abscess break. He's the quintessential bridesmaid - this makes his 5th open 2nd. I'm thinking about pinning a little corsage on him when he runs his next Open...


He sure keeps coming back after the physical setbacks, lots of heart in him, hope he gets that win soon!


----------

